# Seeking Link to the Full Interview with Bruce Lee



## Dragonhour (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone have the link to the full version of this interview with Bruce Lee? This link is the longest highlighted version I can find, and the internet is flooded with shorter versions of the same.


----------

